
Contact Hypothesis - condercet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contact_hypothesis
======
condercet
Credit to frgtpsswrdlame for surfacing this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15934367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15934367)

